# smart key issue



## joedrummer001 (Jul 29, 2016)

Hey noob here have a 2014 sentra what happens is when I press the brake and hit the button the car won't start. While that happens the button on the door handles will not work as well. If I use the fob to lock the car and use the key to lock and unlock a few times sometimes it will start other times it will not but if I keep messing around with it then it will start and the buttons in the door will work again any help is appreciated thanks.


----------

